# Need a magazine loader M&P Pro 9mm 10 round



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,

Looking for information on a good speed/magazine loader for my M&P 9MM pro. It has 10 round magazines. I was able to make one for my SW22 but it was easy since it has that little button on the side. Have no idea how to make one for my 9mm. Links to a store/item would be helpful.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Try one of these:

http://www.maglula.com/product/uplula-9mm-to-45acp/


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

high pockets said:


> Try one of these:
> 
> http://www.maglula.com/product/uplula-9mm-to-45acp/
> 
> View attachment 8506


Thanks!
Update: Just ordered one from Midway. Cant believe how hard those mags are to load for us old guys!
Bob


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Received my Uplula today from Midway. 
What a product.
Even with these very tight 10rd mags.
Bob


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

The only problem is it is so much faster unloading the mags.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Argon18smith said:


> The only problem is it is so much faster unloading the mags.


Yeah, it means you can go through more ammunition quicker.


----------



## pporscheblk (Oct 3, 2017)

www.raeind.com

These will do the trick as well


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I think the Uplula has pretty much become the definitive loader for most magazines. I've tried several others and there is just no comparison. I bought a different Uplula for AR-15 magazines and it works completely differently, but still better than anything else I've tried for those. My older arthritic hands just can't load but about half a magazine before my thumb or fingers feel like they are going to break. Twenty years ago, I might have thought my today self was a sissy. LOL But, I have younger friends with no problems loading mags who have still found the Uplula to be a wonderful tool. Uplula is like Magpul. They make stuff that works. 

My handgun Uplula is pink in color. When I was leaving the range at my local gun store, I went looking for an Uplula after seeing a guy use it at the range. They had an endcap devoted to all the types. For the universal handgun model, all they had was several in pink. A clerk was there with another customer. That other guy said he'd shop elsewhere because he'd not own a pink one. He thought everyone would tease him. The clerk offered a discount to move a pink one, but that guy still refused, said he'd not take it for free. I kept my normally yappy mouth shut and said I'll take a pink one and put up with any teasing to get the discount. What I didn't say was that I was going to buy the pink one regardless of a price reduction. I could totally care less what someone else might think. 

The only thing I might not do is wear a pink tutu like someone else we know here.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

The Uplula is a thumb saver indeed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While magazine loaders are indeed wonderful thumb savers, it is also important to learn how to do the job with your bare hands.
It's not all that hard to do, when done correctly...except for putting the last couple of rounds into a 17-round (or 20-round) magazine.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Caldwell Mag Charger Universal Pistol Loader
For single- and double-stack magazines
Loads 9mm, 10mm, .357 Magnum, .40 S&W, .45 ACP, and most .380 ACP ammo
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/caldwell-mag-charger-universal-pistol-loader?a=2149718

Caldwell AR-15 Magazine Charger with Five 50-Round Plastic Ammo Boxes
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...ive-50-round-plastic-ammo-boxes?a=1769731#TBD


----------

